
Amazon’s potty problem: Too many dudes, not enough toilets - larubbio
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon-employees-biggest-complaint-not-enough-mens-bathrooms-for-all-the-dudes/
======
ta11235
As an employee of a similarly large company with similar demographics, please
allow me a rant:

No surfing the internet.

No candy fucking crush or whatever it is you sociopathic mouthbreathers play
on the commode WITH THE SOUND ON.

No texting your grandmother/spouse/lover/gerbil.

And finally, for the love of all that is holy, leave the laptop at your
goddamned desk, you fucking savages.

Sit. Shit. Split. That's it

